# Не работает wi-fi

## Pavlentyi

Доброго всем времени.

Я новичок в Linux, и еще мало что умею. Не спрашивайте как у меня оказалась гента  :Smile: 

Не судите строго.

Итак есть материнка с wi-fi, мод. RTL8187, драйвер есть и грузицо, как мне кажецо.

Проблема, состоит в том, что я не знаю как модифицировать /etc/conf.d/net для того что бы все заработало.

Вывод iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ppp2      no wireless extensions.

```

Посоветуйте, что можно сделать или что можно почитать, для того чтобы настроить wi-fi в одноранговой сети.

Спасибо.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Privet,

Dlja nachala pochitaj "Handbook", razdel "Kak rabotat s Wi-Fi".

I esche: chto znachit "kagetsja gruzitsja"? Esli iwconfig govorit chto interfejs est, znachit gruzitsja...

Budut voprosy posle prochtenija "Handbook", vozvraschajsja.....

----------

## Loryk

Что бы не плодить темы, напишу сюда:

Долго разбирался на своем нотике Dell Inspiron 1501, добился того что на данный момент сам интерфейс поднимается, но не может получиь ответа от DHCP сервера.

Теперь подробнее о том что получил:

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"3Com"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:02:6F:40:64:35

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:23:A9:50:54

          inet addr:192.168.128.172  Bcast:192.168.128.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:23ff:fea9:5054/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:19566 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:9596409 (9.1 Mb)  TX bytes:2215344 (2.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:21

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:795 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:795 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:24355 (23.7 Kb)  TX bytes:24355 (23.7 Kb)

```

Поднимаем интерфейс:

```

loryk # ifconfig wlan0 up

loryk # iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

loryk # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :               

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:13:1C:98:80

                    ESSID:""                  

                    Mode:Master               

                    Channel:6                 

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=61/100  Signal level=-71 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm

                    Encryption key:on                                        

                    IE: WPA Version 1                                        

                        Group Cipher : TKIP                                  

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP                          

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK                      

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s       

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s    

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                               

                    Extra:tsf=000000d96abd818e                               

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1E:C1:31:B3:00

                    ESSID:"3Com"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=68/100  Signal level=-64 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000032145453a3c

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:02:6F:40:64:35

                    ESSID:"TeNeT-Wi-Fi"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=55/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-69 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000003c23cd3131

```

Коннект должен осуществляться к точке доступа 3Com, ключь естественно есть,

для того что бы не сильно запариватся запускаю wifi-radar.

Он благополучно нашел все отсканеные точки, но при попытке соеденения не получает ни IP ни других даных от DHCP сервера:

```

loryk # wifi-radar

sh: say: command not found

Error for wireless request "Set Nickname" (8B1C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:1c:26:ac:4f:d0

Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:1c:26:ac:4f:d0

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

```

Вот еще последний кусок dmesg

```

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)                                                                                                  

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized                                                                                                                                   

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized                                                                                                                             

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started                                                                                                                         

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2                                                                                                                            

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 3/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 2/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:02:6f:40:64:35

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:02:6f:40:64:35

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:02:6f:40:64:35

wlan0: authentication with AP 00:02:6f:40:64:35 timed out

```

Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема, среди точек там есть тенетовская - она без ключа и т.д. но при попытке соеденения даже с ней: результат тот же.

И еще хотелось бы добиться:

+ Включение\Выключения коннекта по горячей кнопке (Fn+Wifi {F2})

+ Работа в режиме точки (Тут я вообще не знаю с чего начать)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Privet,

Na samom dele ja ssylalsja na etu ssylku.

Kak chitaetsja driver: pri zagruzke ili ruchkami? Esli pri zagruzke poprobuj otkluchit i chitaj ruchkami v konsoli.

Dalee ja delaju tak:

1. ifconfig eth1 up

2. iwlist eth1 scan

3. iwconfig eth1 essid <"ESSID"> (kavychki nugny).

4. dhcpcd eth1 -d

Eto pri uslovii chto stoit "wireless-tools". I ja ne polzujus zakrytymi tochkami dostupa...

Esche ubedis chto tvoja kartochka poddergivaetsja dannoj versiej jadra. Sudja po otzyvu "dmesg" eto odna iz prichin...

Chtoby proverit, zapostaj vyvod "lspci" v spisok rassylki dlja "wireless-dev", ili poischi vetku v anglijskom forume po povodu tvoej kartochki, i zapostaj tuda etu infu.

Sudja po vsemu kartochka ne poddergivaetsja libo kakoj to iz ee parametrov (radio, PHY).

Privedu nachalo dmesg dlja versii Broadcom  kartochki - ne moe:

```

root@egdell:~# dmesg | grep b43

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input8

......

```

Eto v otvet na chtenie drajvera v pamjat.

Poetomu tvoj "dmesg" ne sovsem polnyj i skazat po nemu nichego nelzja.

I esche hotelos by poimet "lspci -vvv" vyvod...

Spasibo.

----------

## Loryk

Хэндюук читал, лазил не только по ангийской ветке, у многих получилось при помощи драйвер b43 (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43) и фирмваре запустить карточку. У меня же какие то чудеса.

При том ваюю я с карточкой уже наверное пол года, ставил и виндовые и эти дрова. Ядром поддерживаются дрова и наоборот. Но карточка явно работает не корректно под ними. (У меня) 

По сути дела даже теперь карточка не всегда находит точки доступа, от чего это зависит я понять не могу.

dmesg |grep b43                                                                                                                                   

```
b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

b43-phy0 ERROR: Fatal DMA error: 0x00000800, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

b43-phy0: Controller RESET (DMA error) ...

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 4/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 2/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0: Controller restarted

```

lspci -vvv

```
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0007

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

```

На данный момент могу выложить еще и ответ dhcpcd (Для простоты я в начале присвоил свой Лан IP):

```

loryk # dhcpcd wlan0 -d

info, wlan0: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting

info, wlan0: hardware address = 00:1c:26:ac:4f:d0

info, wlan0: removing IP address 192.168.128.195/24

info, wlan0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:10:47:8f:e9:00:1c:23:a9:50:54

info, wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

debug, wlan0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x5367dfb5

err, wlan0: timed out

info, wlan0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-wlan0.info'

debug, wlan0: sending ARP probe #1

debug, wlan0: sending ARP probe #2

debug, wlan0: sending ARP probe #3

debug, wlan0: sending ARP claim #1

debug, wlan0: sending ARP claim #2

warn, wlan0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.170.99

info, wlan0: adding IP address 169.254.170.99/16

debug, wlan0: no dns information to write

debug, wlan0: forking to background

info, wlan0: exiting
```

И даже если я ему прописываю все роутеры, гейты маски, даю IP руками, я все равно не могу залезть внутрь сетки, буквально не пингуется ни одна машина.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Надо делать так:

```
lspci -s 05:00.0 -vvv
```

----------

## Sergey.T

Можешь посмотреть логи точки доступа?

----------

